# electirc chair



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Either check http://www.findsounds.com/ISAPI/search.dll or Google "electric chair sound file.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

What sort of sound were you looking for? How long would it last? Would the looping be evident or would you want the sound to be continuous? I do a good deal of sound design, and might be able to work something up quickly for you to download, if you'd like.


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

freak; that would be great, what i am looking for is just the sound of an electirc chair, possibly a scream of the "victim" this is not necessary. It will be sprung be a motion sensor and go for 5-7 seconds, i would like the loop to be continuous without any gaps. if you are interested in this little project that would be great and very much appreciated. don't worry about it if you don'th ave the interest or time. have a good evening. i look forward in hearing from you. thanks agian


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Stroms, I'll give it a shot this weekend. I'll let you know when and where I've posted it.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Since I must lengthen this message to at least ten characters according to the system, I'm writing all of this just to say:

PM sent.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Stroms, I've sent you a private message and an email. I can't send you the file unless you respond with your email address.


----------



## Shark (Sep 21, 2006)

> I can't send you the file unless you respond with your email address.


Hey FE, is there anyway you might be able to post this file on a server of some sort so that more people could get access to that file.

I know many of us could probably use such a sound byte!  

If its possible, post the link in this thread, thanks in advance!


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

freak, just making sure you received my email; thank you very much for the sound files, they will be a huge success. thank you so much. The people in this forum are so generous, and knowledgable. thank you again. happy haunting!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Stroms, I didn't get your message. It's no problem though. I'll post the file on my site later this evening and post the link here soon after.

Cheers


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, in light of this whole experience, I decided to post a few original halloween sound files on my site. The files, including the Electric Chair file, are available here:

http://www.freakengine.com/halloweensounds.htm

I plan on adding to the list slowly as I create other sound files that might be of use to haunters. In the meantime, I hope the electric chair file suits your needs, Stroms7. Happy haunting!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Nice website freakengine. One correction though. In your right hand column you tell your readers that Scar Stuff has "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House." It hasn't been posted there yet. Or did you mean "Ghostly Sounds?" Again great webpages.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up and the kind words, Halloweiner. I was certain Jason had posted it, but I checked my links and you're right. I just updated the page to fix it.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, Halloweiner, I just realized I redirected folks to YOUR site. LOL! I hope that's okay. No hotlinking, just a link to your page. Your site's awesome!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. That wasn't my goal. Actually it was posted here in the forum also so I thought you'd use that link, but either way is cool. Glad you like my pages. Not any fancy dhtml and css coding like yours, but it serves its purpose. ;-) I agree that Scar Stuff is one awesome blog. Tons of Halloween recordings of every kind.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't worry, I didn't think it was your goal. Just serendipity. I checked my saved links, and I had yours, then I added it to my site, THEN I realized your site and the one I linked to were one and the same. Small world. I still have my record, BTW, along with my Ghostly Sounds album , and the second version of Chilling Thrilling. They're all programmed into my brain from childhood, for better or worse.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know what you mean. I still have both Chilling, Thrilling LPs and 2 Haunted Mansion recordings (1 cassette and 1 LP - pretty much same recording). Plus on the Forbidden Crypts Of Haunted Music site you can see all the other LPs I have listed. 

I know what you mean about having them burned into ones brain. I have found myself watching a movie, or a Disney cartoon. Those sound files pop up all over the place.


----------

